# rim rub



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i got a set of msr 17x7.5 rims with Raptor tires in the stock size and i believe the stock width rims are 8". I tried to get some nitto 555's in the stock tire size and they rubbed. so i had them put back on my Raptors but recently i noticed a streak from rubbing on my left rear. they didnt rub before and only on the left side what might be the problem and i thought to roll the fender but i hear it causes paint chipping so i ruled that out!


----------

